# Chrome shop Midwest?



## Fxnjetz56 (Mar 21, 2015)

Looking to have original bumpers redone (67gto). Front re-chromed, rear has a couple of dings needing repair/re-chromed. Any referrals for shops in the Midwest? Thanks for any/all suggestions.


----------

